# Diagram of 10/01/2010 FIBA Basketball court layout



## le-lebron (Jul 5, 2020)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone here might have a diagram for the 2010 FIBA Regulation basketball court layout. I have the layout before 2010, but wanted to paint a court with the 2010 court layout update, but cannot see to find it online. Thanks in advance!


----------



## donnyback (Apr 28, 2020)

This looks awesome! Will definitely use once I manage to get a hoop. Did you try adding a 3pt line or would it not look good on such a compact footprint?





192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1 jpg to pdf


----------

